# Win 32 Class Error



## JaCK421 (Jan 2, 2011)

Peer block is unable to start packeting filter driver here is a list of drivers! Peer Block application will not start provides win 32 class error stating problem with starting packeting filter error!

Report generated by DriverMax (DriverMax - free driver updates)
---------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft AC Adapter, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
AMD K8 Processor, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
ACPI Fixed Feature Button, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
HP Hotkey Device, 7.0.1.1, 2-24-2010, Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P., Unsigned
Programmable interrupt controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
System timer, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
High precision event timer, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Direct memory access controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard with HP QLB, 1.0.0.1, 6-18-2007, Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P., Signed
System speaker, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
PCI bus, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
System CMOS/real time clock, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
System board, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Motherboard resources, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Numeric data processor, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Embedded Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
ACPI Power Button, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
ACPI Lid, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
ACPI Sleep Button, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft Windows Management Interface for ACPI, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad, 15.0.17.4, 5-27-2010, Synaptics, Signed
ACPI Thermal Zone, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Generic PnP Monitor, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Conexant High Definition SmartAudio 221, 4.36.7.60, 3-4-2008, Conexant, Signed
HDAUDIO Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP, 7.70.0.0, 11-15-2007, CXT, Signed
HID-compliant device, 6.1.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
HID Keyboard Device, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
HID-compliant game controller, 6.1.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
HID-compliant mouse, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
CD-ROM Drive, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Disk drive, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
AMD Address Map Configuration, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
AMD Miscellaneous Configuration, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
NVIDIA GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M, 7.15.11.7991, 6-24-2009, NVIDIA, Signed
PCI standard RAM Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management, 4.6.0.0, 11-9-2006, NVIDIA, Signed
NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller, 5.1.2600.131, 2-16-2007, NVIDIA, Signed
PCI standard ISA bridge, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet , 67.8.9.0, 8-1-2008, NVIDIA, Signed
Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
High Definition Audio Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller, 6.0.1.10, 2-16-2007, Ricoh Company, Unsigned
SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller, 6.0.3.2, 8-8-2007, Ricoh Company, Unsigned
Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller, 6.0.1.13, 7-30-2007, Ricoh Company, Unsigned
Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter, 7.3.201.25, 5-30-2007, Atheros Communications Inc., Signed
IDE Channel, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft 6to4 Adapter, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
ACPI x86-based PC, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft Composite Battery, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Ancilliary Function Driver for Winsock, , , , Unsigned
aswFsBlk, , , , Unsigned
aswMonFlt, , , , Unsigned
aswRdr, , , , Unsigned
aswSP, , , , Unsigned
avast! Network Shield Support, , , , Unsigned
Beep, , , , Unsigned
@%systemroot%\system32\browser.dll,-100, , , , Unsigned
CD/DVD File System Reader, , , , Unsigned
CFRMD, , , , Unsigned
CFRPD, , , , Unsigned
Common Log (CLFS), , , , Unsigned
CO_Mon, , , , Unsigned
Crcdisk Filter Driver, , , , Unsigned
LDDM Graphics Subsystem, , , , Unsigned
ReadyBoost Caching Driver, , , , Unsigned
Symantec Eraser Control driver, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\emdmgmt.dll,-1000, , , , Unsigned
EraserUtilDrv10733, , , , Unsigned
EraserUtilDrvI10, , , , Unsigned
EraserUtilRebootDrv, , , , Unsigned
Symantec Intrusion Prevention Driver, , , , Unsigned
KSecDD, , , , Unsigned
LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service, , , , Unsigned
Mount Point Manager, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090, , , , Unsigned
ISA/EISA Class Driver, , , , Unsigned
NDIS System Driver, , , , Unsigned
NDProxy, , , , Unsigned
NETBT, , , , Unsigned
NSI proxy service, , , , Unsigned
Null, , , , Unsigned
OADriver, , , , Unsigned
Online Armor helper driver, , , , Unsigned
OAmon, , , , Unsigned
PROCEXP141, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\pacer.sys,-101, , , , Unsigned
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver, , , , Unsigned
RDPCDD, , , , Unsigned
RDP Encoder Mirror Driver, , , , Unsigned
@regsvc.dll,-1, , , , Unsigned
SASDIFSV, , , , Unsigned
SASKUTIL, , , , Unsigned
SbieDrv, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.dll,-1, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll,-13, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50005, , , , Unsigned
Security Processor Loader Driver, , , , Unsigned
@%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1, , , , Unsigned
SYMTDI, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\TabSvc.dll,-100, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tbssvc.dll,-100, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50003, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\system32\tcpipcfg.dll,-50004, , , , Unsigned
Tpkd, , , , Unsigned
udfs, , , , Unsigned
VgaSave, , , , Unsigned
Dynamic Volume Manager, , , , Unsigned
Storage volumes, , , , Unsigned
Remote Access IPv6 ARP Driver, , , , Unsigned
Kernel Mode Driver Frameworks service, , , , Unsigned
@%SystemRoot%\System32\wersvc.dll,-100, , , , Unsigned
@%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MsMpRes.dll,-103, , , , Unsigned
Windows Socket 2.0 Non-IFS Service Provider Support Environment, , , , Unsigned
@%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103, , , , Unsigned
XAudio, , , , Unsigned
WAN Miniport (L2TP), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
WAN Miniport (Network Monitor), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
WAN Miniport (IP), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
WAN Miniport (IPv6), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
WAN Miniport (PPPOE), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
WAN Miniport (PPTP), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
WAN Miniport (SSTP), 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
OnlineArmor Miniport, 4.5.0.431, 4-21-2009, TLEM, Signed
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Terminal Server Mouse Driver, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
UMBus Root Bus Enumerator, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Volume Manager, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Generic volume, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Generic volume shadow copy, 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy, 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy, 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
Microsoft Streaming Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter, 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy, 6.0.6000.16386, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Unsigned
RAS Async Adapter, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
UMBus Enumerator, 6.0.6001.18000, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
USB Root Hub, 6.0.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
USB Human Interface Device, 6.1.6002.18005, 6-21-2006, Microsoft, Signed, default
Keyboard_Filter_01, , , , Unsigned


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Since you posted in our Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum, this posted is closed.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/win-32-class-error-544818.html

BG


----------

